
Show HN: Can you help me do some science? - spdustin
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1d5QEBcQXaqo6oIYdst1gcxjUCGjoDuKgzvyJCProfwg/viewform
======
spdustin
During a recent Hacker News comment thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10952335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10952335)),
I used a "toy" machine learning model, designed to guess a person's age based
on any fictional characters they can list in one sitting, to correctly predict
the submitter's age. Later in the same thread, the same model guessed another
user's age - 20 years too old! It got a lot of upvote activity, and it got me
excited to revisit this side project.

I'm preparing to write up a post about the model, and would like to do some
rewrites to improve its accuracy. I need your help!

